# Alum Boat: Noise & Vibration damping strategies?



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Not sure little rowboats are included intended for this forum, but I will give it a try.

I recently got an old Sears 12.5 ft aluminum boat, which I have used a couple times for small lake fishing.
I am trying to quiet the boat down. My brother (new nickname: _Boat-Banger_) was with me on my last trip and he suggested that I try to quiet the noises that impacts make in the boat by using some sort of damping material underfoot. I suggested he just *be more careful* not to drop or kick anything against the boat , but I think he might have a good idea.

I am thinking of using something like the rubber mats you might see in a restaurant kitchen or meat locker: thick, with holes to let water run through. I think this should quiet down impacts, as well as keep things drier around our feet. Has anyone tried something like this, and/or do you have a suggestion of inexpensive materials to use?

Also the oar rests (oarlocks?) are a metal-to-metal interface, and can be noisy. I have sprayed lubricant on them and it did help.
Has anyone ever tried to bore-out a hard plastic/composite gasket or rubber flange to rest the oars in? I have not found a commercial product like this yet.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Amos,

You might want to just try some indoor/outdoor carpeting on the floor. My Dad did that in one of his old boats. He cut it to fit, and would put it in the boat between the bench seats before we went fishing. The rubber mats might add a lot of un-wanted weight to your boat.

Mike


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The rubber mats sound like a good idea to me. I have seen people put indoor/outdoor carpeting in the bottom, but there isn't much noise dampening to be had when laid right on the aluminum. As far as the oarlocks go, Ultrahigh molecular weight plastic is just the ticket ( UHMW). It machines with ordinary woodworking tools. The stuff is amazing, the more you use it, the harder and slicker it gets. Just drill out the rivets holding the origonal ones in place, and bolt your fabricated ones in place. UHMW Scraps are available at AIN Plastics, on Telegraph in Southfield, and probably other plastics dealers. If you need the UHMW blocks shaped and/or drilled for you, PM me. I'll take care of ya.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Thanks for the replies.

ESOX, I will take a shot on the UHMW blocks, I have done some of that sort of thing, but if I start screwing it up I will get ahold of you

Thanks again guys.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

BTW Amos, I recently picked up some nice thick, SOFT rubber floor mats from Sams Club. I don't know if they still have them.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I think we have a membership. Thanks, I will check it out.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

"They" do make plastic oarlock inserts. You should be able to find them at your local Discount Marine or other boat shop. 

They only cost a couple bucks.


----------



## tcs (May 14, 2002)

We made a plywood floor and covered it with in-door out-door carpet that keeps things from sliding and a nice flat place for your feet. you can use L brackets from the plywood to seat or if you can slide it under the seat. You'll just have to find the best way to keep it in place.
Good Luck
Tom


----------



## outdoorsman69 (Dec 14, 2000)

Anybody ever used those roll on bedliners for trucks? Do they stay soft like rubber or do they get hard like plastic ? 


DCG


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Amos,
I've used the rubber backed indoor-outdoor carpet. Worked fantastic. Used spray adhesive to stick it to the floor.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

I've used the _roll-on_ bedliner (*Herculiner*) to coat the floor in my boat. Herculiner is urethane-based, and has ground up bits of rubber in it for texture, so it stays a little softer than plastic, but it's not spongy. Just enough so it's not brittle and doesn't chip.

The do-it-yourself _spray-on_ bedliners are more like a thick black paint. They don't have any grit in them, and they will get hard and brittle.

I need to put a second coat on the boat...I have a couple of tiny bare spots. My fault, though, not the product's fault. After sanding, you're supposed to clean all surfaces with xylene to remove any dirt/oils so the liner can adhere. I didn't do a very thorough job with the xylene. 

But I do like having the Herculiner in the boat. I also have it in the bed of my truck, and haven't had a problem. One of my big reasons for trying it in the boat is that paint never lasted too long, and bare polished aluminum can be slippery when wet.

To answer the original post, Herculiner will dampen resonating/ vibrating noises from the hull, and also deadens sounds of stuff falling on the floor. 

Let me know if you have any questions about it.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Good input everyone.

There is a marine parts store on M59 I am going to try on the way home from work.
I am going to price the oar lock inserts. If they are inexpensive enough, I think I will try that before machining my own.

Craw, Would I find *Herculiner* in a Home Depot kind of store or am I looking for auto parts supply store?

I am leaning toward rubber mats as I want something I can pull out and hose down.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Herculiner can be found at these stores listed by Herculiner, but I tried the auto places listed and couldn't find it. I finally found it at Menard's, of all places.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

LOL Clay


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Kevin, I have a roll of rubber backed indoor/outdoor carpet in the rafters of my garage.

I was going to use it for something that never happened. You are welcome to try it, if you like it, it's yours!

Let me know if your interested.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

> _Originally posted by knockoff64 _
> *Kevin, I have a roll of rubber backed indoor/outdoor carpet in the rafters of my garage.
> 
> I was going to use it for something that never happened. You are welcome to try it, if you like it, it's yours!
> ...


Please check your PM


----------

